

I just installed Visual Studio 2010, now how do I get Code Contracts? - baha_man
http://blogs.msdn.com/bclteam/archive/2010/01/26/i-just-installed-visual-studio-2010-now-how-do-i-get-code-contracts-melitta-andersen.aspx

======
osipov
Maybe it's just me but I thought that meant "I just installed Visual Studio
2010, now how do I make money?"

~~~
lincolnq
Interesting. The capitalization on "Code Contracts" (as opposed to "code
contracts") suggests to me that it's a proper noun, and your interpretation
didn't occur to me until I read the comments. Since you've been upvoted many
times, a lot of people seem to agree with you.

Is English your native language? This seems to be the sort of thing that non-
native speakers might miss, but I don't really know.

------
warfangle
Code Contracts seem rather silly. C#/VB is statically typed, no? Method
contracts should be implicit in the method declaration, then.

Granted, this gives you more control over what literal values may be passed to
a method. But isn't that (part of) what exceptions are for? What additional
value do these add?

~~~
lincolnq
It looks like a fairly powerful static analysis framework, well beyond what
the C# type system can prove. Not sure what exactly it can do, but the static
checker dialog box allows you to enable:

    
    
      Implicit Non-Null Obligations
      Implicit Arithmetic Obligations
      Implicit Array Bounds Obligations
      Redundant Assumptions
    

If it can do a good job of checking these statically, I'm impressed!

------
yread
I hope it is at least as good as Spec# <http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/specsharp/>

~~~
torial
Or at least comparable to what the Cobra language has for contract support:
<http://cobra-language.com/docs/quality/>

